# My YN-565EX Smells burning.



## tecboy (Apr 19, 2015)

My Yongnuo flash started to smell burning when I cranked up the power to the max.  I got really scare so I stopped using it.  I took the battery out, and these got very hot to touch.  Once both flash and batteries cool down, it works okay.  I don't think I want to continue using that flash again.


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2015)

Any flash builds up heat when used. Each use builds up heat; small or large. Thus if you use them a lot flash after flash after flash there is not enough time for the heat to be lost before more arrives. Flashes will thus get hot - now many these days have sensors built in that wil slow the flash's charging rate so that the flash can have time to cool off. 

I don't know if the flash units you have have such a feature or not (check the manual/website).


----------



## tecboy (Apr 19, 2015)

The last sentence is helpful.


----------



## TCampbell (May 10, 2015)

Do you use Lithium rechargeable batteries?  I've read information that claims these batteries get hotter than other rechargeable batteries when being rapidly charged or discharged.  Heavy use (frequent flashes) would case them to get extremely hot.    Canon claims they can get so hot that they can ultimately damage the flash (under heavy use).  

The heat is also not good for overall battery life.


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2015)

I recently bough Canon 600EX-RT.  The eneloop batteries don't get hot after heavy uses of flash at full power.

I will use it at full power again today and see how it will hold up.


----------



## pixmedic (May 10, 2015)

I've never actually had that happen  with a flash before. Scary stuff. Hope the flash is ok.


----------



## TCampbell (May 11, 2015)

tecboy said:


> I recently bough Canon 600EX-RT.  The eneloop batteries don't get hot after heavy uses of flash at full power.
> 
> I will use it at full power again today and see how it will hold up.



Eneloop batteries are NiMH and not Lithium.  If they are Eneloops then I don't think they should be getting hot enough to create an odor.   (at least I hope not.)


----------



## tecboy (May 11, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bough Canon 600EX-RT.  The eneloop batteries don't get hot after heavy uses of flash at full power.
> ...



When I used Yongnuo at maximum power my eneloop batteries get very hot and smell burning from the flash head.


----------



## snowbear (May 11, 2015)

It sounds like an internal component (resistor, cap, diode, or the like) is going bad.


----------



## lambertpix (May 11, 2015)

FWIW, some flash units (ex: some of the Pixel units I've used) have over-temp warnings that will shut down the flash when it gets too hot -- they really do get warm when they're used heavily.


----------



## Overread (May 12, 2015)

Pretty sure most of the canon and nikon ones have the warning systems built in - but that is typically heat from the flashhead and bulb rather than the batteries; extreme heat from batteries is a fault on the flash most like - people use enloops all the time and if they were getting super-hot it would be known about


----------

